# Stuck Dozer



## eskals (Aug 17, 2000)

I saw this picture at ilovebacon.com

Reminds me of steveair and their stuck Daewoos.

Stuck Dozer

Eric


----------



## southside (Jan 9, 2000)

Ouch.


----------



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

The guy is pretty fortunate he shut it down before he went too deep. He has two positive things to be glad for. The machine is still breathing, and it is level. Take those away and you're in for a good slug of miserable work.


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

how would you get that dozer out?

step by step, the recovery proccesses really interest me


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Take 1 excavator, two large wreckers, 3 30 gallon garbage cans, 200 lbs. of ammonium nitrate, and 15 gals of diesel fuel. Shaken, not stirred, and run like @#!!


----------



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

I'd want either one large 45 + -ton class hoe, or two D7 size tractors, or probably one D-8 size, with winches of course.

This one isn't too bad. Use 1 1/4" cables on the biggest equipment, and try to suck it back up hill. I doubt you could hook onto the front.

I would prefer the hoe - to dig out around it and provide access to hook the cables.

If it were worse, one might have to build a mat for the tractor to drive on as it is pulled out of the hole. The fellerbunchers that we stuck 8' this summer were done that way, with both a 45 ton hoe and a 28 ton class hoe pulling on them. 

Worse yet is having to build mats for the pulling equipment to sit on as well. We built 350' of it too. The operators learn fast once they are faced with a jackpot like this. We're having fun now!


----------

